# Any interest in ...



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

charterring Karen Sue out of IRI de tuesday or wednesday in february? weekends are booked from my understanding. 

I might have another guy to come along... 

Just trying to feel out what's out there... hard to get a six-pack by myself...


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Weekends*

I am not a huge fan of the weekdays...work seems to get in the way. But, I have a thought. I think I might know of another boat that you (we) can try if you are interested. Virginia based if that isnt too far for you. Should give you (us) a shot at big fish. Henry has fished on the boat before, he can give us more of a feel for the capt. before making any reservation.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

I just need to get out and fish... winter starting to settle in...

other options will be considered... 

Please post if you have any other ideas to get the crew together...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Let me know which day you want to go out, I may know some people who are interested.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Canyon*



Tomasas said:


> I just need to get out and fish... winter starting to settle in...
> 
> other options will be considered...
> 
> Please post if you have any other ideas to get the crew together...


I was thinking about Jimmy Wallace on the canyon lady.

http://canyonladycharters.com/


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

This sounds good also. If we book a weekend day i might have a guy or two to come along with me...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*I am interested in a trip*

Never been taug fishin so I would like to give it a shot. Anybody have reports of how the taug fishin has been? Let me know I am game for a trip.


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Tomasas,


IM INTERESTED ALSO AND COULD MOST LIKELY BRING ANOTHER...
need to check the date pick thou..

EMAIL ME IF THIS GETS GOING:fishing:

[email protected]

JOE


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok. I asked Capt John Nedelka of Karen Sue about possible dates and *all the saturday's and sunday's are booked*.

If you guys want to pick a date during the week - just let me know what day of the week is the best (any day is fine with me) and i'll let capt know...

March would probably work better for me...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Tomasas said:


> Ok. I asked Capt John Nedelka of Karen Sue about possible dates and *all the saturday's and sunday's are booked*.
> 
> If you guys want to pick a date during the week - just let me know what day of the week is the best (any day is fine with me) and i'll let capt know...
> 
> March would probably work better for me...


Remember the days when you could 
pick your days in the winter...
He has made a fortune because of the
internet.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

i know...

but i don't think he's making that much money... with the diesel prices, maintenence, slip and bait prices...


need to fish...


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Henry,
I know what you mean,only two years ago i could pick my weather window on a sat or sun now im looking at fishing a weekday...


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok.

I'm looking at March 10-13th gap... it's monday thru thursday...

post who might be interested and what day better for you. I might have 2 more guys that will go so we'll need 2-3 more. once the date is set - i'll put a deposit...

hope we can come up with something...

thanks


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Monday would be good for me.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Monday is my preffered day also...

Thanks


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Looks like it's shapingoff to be Thursday March 13th... 

I can switch my schedule. Have 4 guys confirmed so far. Placed another call to a friend who might be in. Need one or two more.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Workin for a livin*

Frickin Frackin just took on a bunch of work that prevents me from partaking, Thank you for keeping us informed .


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

*1 more needed*

Looks like there are 5 guys confirmed. Still looking for 1 more.

Thanks


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

So what is the report guys? Hope you
filled the boat.


----------

